# Best "teach yourself piano" software?



## Mike Fox (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm looking for something that's interactive and lets me connect my midi keyboard to it. I don't want to pay a monthly subscription either (unless it's totally worth it Piano Marvel looks cool), but I'd rather pay just once. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## TravB (Oct 14, 2018)

For a non-classical method, you owe it to yourself to check out Scott "The Piano Guy" Houston's system. I've seen his compelling infomercial on PBS, and met him in person during my years with Roland Corporation. Scott is not only a great/personable guy, but has a simple and innovative method geared towards adults to get you to your goal of playing the piano quickly. 

Again, if your goal is to be a sight-reading classically trained piano player (and nothing against that at all), then this is NOT the method for you. However, if you want to learn to "just sit and play the piano" by learning to play/interpret chords, melodies, and various styles, then give his method a look.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 14, 2018)

TravB said:


> For a non-classical method, you owe it to yourself to check out Scott "The Piano Guy" Houston's system. I've seen his compelling infomercial on PBS, and met him in person during my years with Roland Corporation. Scott is not only a great/personable guy, but has a simple and innovative method geared towards adults to get you to your goal of playing the piano quickly.
> 
> Again, if your goal is to be a sight-reading classically trained piano player (and nothing against that at all), then this is NOT the method for you. However, if you want to learn to "just sit and play the piano" by learning to play/interpret chords, melodies, and various styles, then give his method a look.


Hm...im not seeing any software, just books and audio cds.


----------



## TravB (Oct 14, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Hm...im not seeing any software, just books and audio cds.


 
Correct, no software that I'm aware of, but still worth a look for anyone genuinely interested in a quick path to playing and creating music on the piano.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Oct 19, 2018)

As someone slowly learning piano and having explored different methods, one thing I always come back to is that learning to sight read will most likely yield the fastest results out of all methods. Something equivalent to the program you already mentioned may help with this.


----------



## tav.one (Oct 20, 2018)

Garageband on Mac lets you do that.


----------



## fish_hoof (Oct 20, 2018)

Check out flowkey.com, has some cool stuff and allows you to learn classical and modern pieces at your pace.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 23, 2018)

I’m hoping to create a ‘Learning the Piano for Composers’ series on YouTube soon, so thought I would jump in here. Are there any questions you have in particular about playing the piano Mike?

I’m been a classically trained pianist for over 15 years, and just obtained my degree in Classical Piano Performance in university. Having a classical base along with some theory can really help you get up and running with playing your favourite songs or even just basic chord progressions. If there’s any questions I can answer, I’d be more than happy to!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 23, 2018)

tav.one said:


> Garageband on Mac lets you do that.



Yes, the included piano lessons are actually pretty good, and you can purchase more lessons in the app store.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Oct 23, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I’m hoping to create a ‘Learning the Piano for Composers’ series on YouTube soon, so thought I would jump in here. Are there any questions you have in particular about playing the piano Mike?
> 
> I’m been a classically trained pianist for over 15 years, and just obtained my degree in Classical Piano Performance in university. Having a classical base along with some theory can really help you get up and running with playing your favourite songs or even just basic chord progressions. If there’s any questions I can answer, I’d be more than happy to answer!



I'm not OP (sorry to hijack but can't resist haha). Me personally I have a lot of habits I am trying to break out of that seem to stem from being a self taught guitar player first. Most of the time I seem to write from a very melodic based mentality, which is cool. The problem is that a lot of my songs have these weird structural similarities, even if the emotion / textures sound unique from one another. I don't have much of an instinctual working method of forming progressions, so if I am improvising I tend to have a bag of tricks I frequently defer to. I combat this by picking random key's and looking at what chords are in the key and write that way. I guess this comes down to memory and repetitive application of keys, right?

I would also like to know how people are so comfortable with modulating. I get the concept and it makes sense, and have used it, but sometimes it feels like there is this very comfortable approach that skillful composers are using that I am not seeing. I guess if you truly have memorized every key then this would be a lot easier.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 23, 2018)

thevisi0nary said:


> I'm not OP (sorry to hijack but can't resist haha). Me personally I have a lot of habits I am trying to break out of that seem to stem from being a self taught guitar player first. Most of the time I seem to write from a very melodic based mentality, which is cool. The problem is that a lot of my songs have these weird structural similarities, even if the emotion / textures sound unique from one another. I don't have much of an instinctual working method of forming progressions, so if I am improvising I tend to have a bag of tricks I frequently defer to. I combat this by picking random key's and looking at what chords are in the key and write that way. I guess this comes down to memory and repetitive application of keys, right?
> 
> I would also like to know how people are so comfortable with modulating. I get the concept and it makes sense, and have used it, but sometimes it feels like there is this very comfortable approach that skillful composers are using that I am not seeing. I guess if you truly have memorized every key then this would be a lot easier.


You know it's funny, our tendencies are what make us unique from everyone else! For me, most of my work so far has followed a similar structure, so it's all how you develop the melody/harmony and modulate. In fact, I feel that most film music is built upon modulation, down to the chord progression. For example, in C major, a C+ to a D+ chord is modulating away from the tonal centre of C, even if for a brief moment. How we continue that progression (E+, or maybe Bb+?) is what will provide a unique taste to the listening experience. Keep on playing around with it!


----------



## thevisi0nary (Oct 31, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> You know it's funny, our tendencies are what make us unique from everyone else! For me, most of my work so far has followed a similar structure, so it's all how you develop the melody/harmony and modulate. In fact, I feel that most film music is built upon modulation, down to the chord progression. For example, in C major, a C+ to a D+ chord is modulating away from the tonal centre of C, even if for a brief moment. How we continue that progression (E+, or maybe Bb+?) is what will provide a unique taste to the listening experience. Keep on playing around with it!



Insightful! Thanks for your advice


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 31, 2018)

thevisi0nary said:


> Insightful! Thanks for your advice


Anytime


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 20, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I’m hoping to create a ‘Learning the Piano for Composers’ series on YouTube soon, so thought I would jump in here. Are there any questions you have in particular about playing the piano Mike?
> 
> I’m been a classically trained pianist for over 15 years, and just obtained my degree in Classical Piano Performance in university. Having a classical base along with some theory can really help you get up and running with playing your favourite songs or even just basic chord progressions. If there’s any questions I can answer, I’d be more than happy to answer!


I am just now seeing this this comment, so thanks a ton for reaching out Chris!

I don't think I have any specific questions off the top of my head (those always come at the moments you would least expect them to ).

My main reason for wanting to learn piano is so that I can learn theory, so that I know what the hell I'm actually doing when I compose my music, as opposed to doing it all by ear. I want to know the science and language behind it, and how I can become a much faster composer. I've been playing guitar for 20 years, but it's all by ear (and tabs), hence why whenever I compose a piece of music, it's all by ear.

Take this track below, for example. It took me way too long to compose it. I want to be able to sit down and compose something like this within a few hours. Wouldn't knowing theory help with that?



Congrats on your Classical Piano Performance degree! That is quite the accomplishment!


----------



## whiskers (Nov 20, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I’m hoping to create a ‘Learning the Piano for Composers’ series on YouTube soon, so thought I would jump in here. Are there any questions you have in particular about playing the piano Mike?
> 
> I’m been a classically trained pianist for over 15 years, and just obtained my degree in Classical Piano Performance in university. Having a classical base along with some theory can really help you get up and running with playing your favourite songs or even just basic chord progressions. If there’s any questions I can answer, I’d be more than happy to answer!


I would be all about that channel! Just started lessons for that sole purpose


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 20, 2018)

I have though playing piano to myself, but I know that I have a _LOT _of super bad habits because of it.

Fingerings and stuff I wish I had learned properly.
Little phrases that I am "stuck" with.
Weird harmonies and chords that sneak into my performance. Which I like most of the time.

Once these things are in your muscle memory they are almost impossible to fix.
I can somewhat read notation, but It's really difficult/impossible for me to play by sight.
I still have to look up what scales I am playing in.
To me it also feels super weird and artificial to play each note exactly by notation, just because someone wrote it down? Not fun.

So I improvise stuff on the go and let the playing flow.
That way I mostly think with my upper hand, the lower hand does it's thing automatically, reactive to my upper playing, I don't really have to think about what the lower hand does, It just happens.



It's not super professional, but I am more happy with it then a few years ago.


----------



## studiostuff (Nov 20, 2018)

I would find a local musician who plays piano/music like you hear in your dreams... Beg that person to teach you. 

You help support his art, and you can say that you studied w/him(her).


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 21, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I am just now seeing this this comment, so thanks a ton for reaching out Chris!
> 
> I don't think I have any specific questions off the top of my head (those always come at the moments you would least expect them to ).
> 
> ...



Theory can definitely help with composition! However, I see it more as like an answer guide to what you're doing, and it helps you view things from a different perspective and completely understand the decisions you make. I believe we should all compose using our ears instead of using theory as a rulebook.


----------



## BenG (Nov 21, 2018)

thevisi0nary said:


> As someone slowly learning piano and having explored different methods, one thing I always come back to is that learning to sight read will most likely yield the fastest results out of all methods. Something equivalent to the program you already mentioned may help with this.



Sight-reading was the best method for me as well! I used to sit down for 30 mins a day going through tons of Fake Books we had laying around. Really helps you learn some basic theory, common progressions, voicings, etc. while also developing your muscle memory. 

Granted my technique is cringe-worthy at best, I find I have enough ability to help me compose efficiently and effectively. Funnily enough, my "interesting" performance style definitely influences my style/orchestration that is uniquely mine


----------

